# The "Snake Eyes" Workout *evil grin*



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 14, 2009)

I just now made this routine up screwin' around with calisthenics tonight and it did me in sure enough, thought I'd pass it round for fun.

You take 2 6 sided dice as you'd use to shoot craps with.

You pick your 5 favorite calisthenics.

3,4,5,6 and 7 are those calisthenics and 8,9,10,11 and 12 are either those same ones repeated or add 5 new ones.

You roll.

the combined number of both dice is the calisthenic and the higher number of the two is the number, in tens, of reps you do.

Snake Eyes--you roll Snake eyes, it's 200 reps of (roll again to determine which calisthenic.)

Enjoy :-D


----------



## Frostbite (Jul 14, 2009)

Aww...I thought this was going to be a GI Joe reference.

And my favorite 5 calisthenics?  I'd have a tough time picking _one_ I didn't loathe. 

Seriously, it definitely looks interesting.  It'd be great for adding a little variety to what can otherwise become a very boring routine.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 14, 2009)

Frostbite said:


> Aww...I thought this was going to be a GI Joe reference.
> 
> And my favorite 5 calisthenics? I'd have a tough time picking _one_ I didn't loathe.
> 
> Seriously, it definitely looks interesting. It'd be great for adding a little variety to what can otherwise become a very boring routine.


 
Exactly. You won't get into the same shape as Snake Eyes if you get bored and quit your routine


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 14, 2009)

I dread and tremble for the day I roll Snake Eyes for Dive Bombers  :barf::flushed:iratesku


----------



## Omar B (Jul 14, 2009)

I also thought this thread was going to be about everyone's favorite mute ninja.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 14, 2009)

I second everyones complaint that this has little to do with a ninja. Although I do find it interesting that you basicly re-made the deck of cards work out.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 15, 2009)

BAM!  Thread now improved!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 15, 2009)

CuongNhuka said:


> I second everyones complaint that this has little to do with a ninja. Although I do find it interesting that you basicly re-made the deck of cards work out.


 

Yeah, just where each suit in the deck was a specific workout, with the dice you can get almost COMPLETELY random. *shrug*


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 15, 2009)

So.

Update after trying it the first time tonight.


Started with half an hour on the exercise bike as I usually do. got nice and warmed up.

Got my dice and decided on the following number combos:

3,8--free squat

4,9--push up

5,10--crunch

6,11--dive bomber

7,12--flutter kick

First Roll: 6--dive bombers 
rep goal: 4( 40)
burnout: 22 ( hey, I'm still in my mere-mortal stage right now, what can I say)

Next roll: SNAKE EYES!!!(figures) 
result: 9--push up

Yeah.

I'm gonna do 200 push ups just beginning this program. Sure I am.

Well I decided to try for burnout and made it as far as 41, using the military rest position where absolutely necessary which was more than I like to admit but hey.

At this point I said to myself "Okay--you can either lay here gasping like an idiot and go in stops and starts and take forever to reach 200, or you can just keep rolling and keep the exercise rate constant and flowing."

At which time I decided continuous intensity was more important/beneficial than currently unmeetable rep goal and decided to just reroll at each burnout point.

Next roll: 8--free squat
rep goal: 5(50)

Goal met.

Next roll: 10--crunch
rep goal: 6(60) 

Goal met.

Next roll: 9--push up
rep goal: 5(50)
burnout: 27

Next roll: 10--crunch
rep goal: 6(60)

Goal met.

Next roll: 8--free squat
rep goal: 6(60)
burnout: 47

Next roll: 4--push up
rep goal: 3(30)
burnout: 22 ( at this point i decided after 22, I'd rather keep the muscles working till I really cant, and went to knee pushups till I couldn't move, but those are not counted in the rep count of 22--they are after).

By this time the 15 minutes are up and I. Am. DESTROYED.

Next time I think I'll make it 10 different calisthenics instead of five because flutter kicks never even came up once. I may switch dice around too since they seem to like common numbers.

But in 15 minutes thats a running tally of

22 dive bombers
80 push ups
97 free squats
120 crunches

which, for the first time out, right(no rest) behind a half hour stationary bike ride, even for an out of shape( by my standards) guy like me that's not a bad time/output ratio at all. And as fitness improves so will rep count and workout duration as a natural result.

I hereby ordain this program worth continuing.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 15, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Yeah, just where each suit in the deck was a specific workout, with the dice you can get almost COMPLETELY random. *shrug*


 
Actually no. Dice rolls are predictable, the more dice the greater odds of getting a single set of numbers. And, there is also a 1 in 36 odds of getting any combination of two dice, so if you roll 6 times, mathmaticly you'll esentially repeat your work out about every 6 rounds. Granted this is very rough and doesn't account for a bunch of factors.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 15, 2009)

CuongNhuka said:


> Actually no. Dice rolls are predictable, the more dice the greater odds of getting a single set of numbers. And, there is also a 1 in 36 odds of getting any combination of two dice, so if you roll 6 times, mathmaticly you'll esentially repeat your work out about every 6 rounds. Granted this is very rough and doesn't account for a bunch of factors.


 

you also have to account for the option of 4 different exercises with the deck versus 10 here (11 if you want the Snake Eyes roll to be a particular unfavorite of yours).


----------



## Steve (Jul 15, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> I just now made this routine up screwin' around with calisthenics tonight and it did me in sure enough, thought I'd pass it round for fun.
> 
> You take 2 6 sided dice as you'd use to shoot craps with.
> 
> ...


At my old karate school, we did this regularly, but it was on a 20 sided die.  He had a list of 20 exercises posted on the wall, and you'd roll every 2 minutes.  Different kinds of pushups, burpees, crunches...  you name it.  It was hell.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 15, 2009)

Actually, the number rolled (the exercise) is 1 in 36, so you would get through every combination after 36 rolls. The values I left out were the odds of getting any one value.

I geuss if you want I could do the math. Lets assume that for this whole series you keep the same exercises for each number.
Odds of getting the following numbers:
2 or 12: 1 in 36
3 or 11: 2 in 36
4 or 10: 3 in 36
5 or 9: 4 in 36
6 or 8: 5 in 36
7: 6 in 36 (clearly you need to use this information next time you play any dice based games)

I'll get back to you on the rest, I'm tired and I have stuff to do tomorrow.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 16, 2009)

CuongNhuka said:


> Actually, the number rolled (the exercise) is 1 in 36, so you would get through every combination after 36 rolls. The values I left out were the odds of getting any one value.
> 
> I geuss if you want I could do the math. Lets assume that for this whole series you keep the same exercises for each number.
> Odds of getting the following numbers:
> ...


 
The bottom line is: I can barely move this morning and that's good


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 16, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> At my old karate school, we did this regularly, but it was on a 20 sided die. He had a list of 20 exercises posted on the wall, and you'd roll every 2 minutes. Different kinds of pushups, burpees, crunches... you name it. It was hell.


 

I may just have to try that.


----------



## jarrod (Jul 16, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> At my old karate school, we did this regularly, but it was on a 20 sided die.  He had a list of 20 exercises posted on the wall, and you'd roll every 2 minutes.  Different kinds of pushups, burpees, crunches...  you name it.  It was hell.



i tried to get my class to do that, but i didn't have enough charisma points to get them to follow.

jf


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 16, 2009)

But the neat thing about a program like this is it doesn't matter what kind of shape you're in, inside of half an hour even the hardiest of warriors will end up failing their Fortitude save.


----------

